# What's Your Beef?



## TomC

Remember that old cable show where people phoned in to complain about things, important or trivial? So what REALLY bugs you?


----------



## candy_man_2001

One of my biggest beef's is a trend that I noticed recently with furniture stores and similar stores attempting to market their businesses. They place massive cubes containing their promotions on top of cars their drive around busy intersections and high traffic areas endlessly.


----------



## katienaha

When People Type Like This, aNd ThEy HaVe So MuCh TiMe To TyPe LiKe A CaT WaLkInG oN a KeYbOaRd, that they dun hav tim ta proof reed there writting so they can put up an intelligint post. 

'Nuff said.


----------



## CRS Fan

A newer driving trend I've noticed is when people don't signal when turning or they signal right at the intersection of the turn. Signals are a useful tool when trying to determine the traffic pattern of upcoming vehicles and thereby predicting the safest route to follow. There I've said it !

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Tarobot

not being aquaman and sleeping in the deep seas.


----------



## Mferko

theres a church across west boulevard here saying its the church of christ "scientist" (wasnt he a carpenter?) and they teach "science classes"... really? scientist in the title of a church?
i get irritated whenever i see that lol


----------



## Karen

Telemarketers.


----------



## TCR

CRS Fan said:


> A newer driving trend I've noticed is when people don't signal when turning or they signal right at the intersection of the turn. Signals are a useful tool when trying to determine the traffic pattern of upcoming vehicles and thereby predicting the safest route to follow. There I've said it !
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


I totally agree with this statement.


----------



## rescuepenguin

I'm not a Christian, but slowly watching the name Christmas being turned into "Holidays" due to profits (Thats profits not phophets). Which religion will be next to have their holy days renamed due to profits?

I am aware that Jesus may not have been born December 25th, and I also know that the pagans celebrated Yule before the Christians did.

I refuse to buy "holiday cards", or anything else to do with Christmas that has been renamed Holiday. I also have no problem getting involved in religious celebrations for any religion, these days are to be shared with everyone, not just the practitioners of that religion. Although not a religious celebration my work place does do a Chinese New year celebration every year. I wish everybody, regardless of religion, a Merry Christmas (Happy Christmas where i'm from) , I wish everybody Gung hei fat choi, etc

Steve


----------



## Mferko

another thing i hate is when people use alleys as roads, in kerrisdale here people are always ripping up the alleys parallel to 41st ave and they dont check for pedestrians when they get to the sidewalks, the wife and i have almost been hit several times


rescuepenguin said:


> I'm not a Christian, but slowly watching the name Christmas being turned into "Holidays" due to profits (Thats profits not phophets). Which religion will be next to have their holy days renamed due to profits?
> 
> I am aware that Jesus may not have been born December 25th, and I also know that the pagans celebrated Yule before the Christians did.
> 
> I refuse to buy "holiday cards", or anything else to do with Christmas that has been renamed Holiday. I also have no problem getting involved in religious celebrations for any religion, these days are to be shared with everyone, not just the practitioners of that religion. Although not a religious celebration my work place does do a Chinese New year celebration every year. I wish everybody, regardless of religion, a Merry Christmas (Happy Christmas where i'm from) , I wish everybody Gung hei fat choi, etc
> 
> Steve


i agree with this statement too its not just profits though its also political correctness, ie in school now kids have to say happy holidays instead of merry christmas or happy hanukkah or kwanza etc etc, holidays is thought to be more general and theres no assumption of the other persons religion

so i guess political correctness is sometimes another one of my beefs :/


----------



## Punkys Dad

Mferko said:


> theres a church across west boulevard here saying its the church of christ "scientist" (wasnt he a carpenter?) and they teach "science classes"... really? scientist in the title of a church?
> i get irritated whenever i see that lol


Must be one of those Scientology 'Churches', There's a different but unrelated one called Technocracy but i haven't seen them around for a long time. There is a Boston based sect called Cristian Science and I haven't ever seen them coming to my door. And your right, Jesus is a Carpenter by trade.

I don't like it when Big Media make false claims or perpetuate a negative stereotype about my faith by taking some nutcase situation and applying broad-brushed to myself and others like me. BTW I'm not a Scientologist, just a plain layman orthodox baptist.


----------



## Mferko

Punkys Dad said:


> Must be one of those Scientology 'Churches', There's a different but unrelated one called Technocracy but i haven't seen them around for a long time. Your right, Jesus is a Carpenter by trade.
> 
> I don't like it when Big Media make false claims or perpetuate a negative stereotype about my faith by taking some nutcase situation and applying broad-brushed to myself and others like me. BTW I'm not a Scientologist, just a plain layman orthodox baptist.


i dont know hehe, those crazy scientologists, they really need to read some of L Ron Hubbards quotations from before he made that stuff up

also maybe look at the timeline, big bang was approx 15 billion years ago and he says his crap took place 15 trillion years ago... earth wasnt even here LOL, the matter that formed earth wasnt even here...


----------



## Punkys Dad

Mferko said:


> i agree with this statement too its not just profits though its also political correctness, ie in school now kids have to say happy holidays instead of merry christmas or happy hanukkah or kwanza etc etc, holidays is thought to be more general and theres no assumption of the other persons religion
> 
> so i guess political correctness is sometimes another one of my beefs :/


Amen goes double for me.


----------



## rescuepenguin

Another beef is at the kioks in the malls where they sell skin care products and get extremely pushy about demonstrating their products, and then even more pushy trying to sell them to you. Sorry these products are over priced, and my wife makes an excellent skin creme at home based on pure science and research, not some salt from a body of water most people can't point to on a map. Their sales pitch is very scripted, and i'm guessing that they are told not to take no for an answer.



Mferko said:


> i agree with this statement too its not just profits though its also political correctness, ie in school now kids have to say happy holidays instead of merry christmas or happy hanukkah or kwanza etc etc, holidays is thought to be more general and theres no assumption of the other persons religion
> 
> so i guess political correctness is sometimes another one of my beefs :/


ok i agree with you that it being a general thing to say with no assumption to one's religion, I do routinely greet Muslims, Sihks, and Hundus with their respective religious greetings, (and get the appropriate reply back too), once I know their religion.

Steve

PS It may sound like I take a bah hum bug view of Christmas, but I really do love Christmas time, just not its commercialization.


----------



## Mferko

yea, darn those pushy salespeople!


----------



## pt1190

Here are a few of mine.....

...People that have no respect for the "handicap" parking spot and abuse it 

...the state of our health care, meaning, that the money alloted for the actual care needed must filter down through the very top heavy management and their private contractors before it is utilized to the purpose it was intended for. The actual administration of health care for us, the public, and the people whom work in the front lines. 
(I could go on and on about the many aspects of this topic)

...people that do not respect seniors

...people whom waste your time. You know like they say they are comming to pick up at a certain time and to hold it for them. Then don't show or call. Or the other way around, you make arrangments to hold and pick up and they sell or give to someone else in the meantime 

I also share Steve's view  (on the quote below)

PS It may sound like I take a bah hum bug view of Christmas, but I really do love Christmas time, just not its commercialization.[/QUO


I may add another entry in this thread, thought of a few more 
"B"


----------



## Dosan

If you drive a convertible, keep the windows down when the top is down. If it's too cold or windy for you then put the top up because otherwise, what was the point.


----------



## KBS1664

My beef is that people only give/donate during christmas. The rest of the year they act like the homeless problem doesn't exist. Giving just once a year isn't enough.


----------



## katienaha

So true. Hunger doesn't wait for winter.



KBS1664 said:


> My beef is that people only give/donate during christmas. The rest of the year they act like the homeless problem doesn't exist. Giving just once a year isn't enough.


----------



## kelly528

Mferko said:


> another thing i hate is when people use alleys as roads, in kerrisdale here people are always ripping up the alleys parallel to 41st ave and they dont check for pedestrians when they get to the sidewalks, the wife and i have almost been hit several times


WOW I thought I was the only one... actually my roommate noticed it too. She almost got flattened at a walk signal the other day. When I jog, I always stop for cars because they just blow halfway through the intersection before noticing you out of the corner of their eye and mouthing a surprised 'sorry!' before speeding through!

One of these days I'll hide out near an intersection with a mall mannequin in a jogging suit and just leap out an roll it up some unsuspeting car's windshield... traumatize them for life and maybe they'll gain awareness of the fact that Kerrisdale is not some magically pedestrian-less neighborhood!


----------



## kelly528

Mferko said:


> also maybe look at the timeline, big bang was approx 15 billion years ago and he says his crap took place 15 trillion years ago... earth wasnt even here LOL, the matter that formed earth wasnt even here...


_Theory._ The Big Bang _Theory_. I don't believe it's been proven. Hey, we could be as far off about the BBT as people centuries ago were about the 'Flat Earth'. Modern Science is only as modern as today, I don't think we'll ever get all the answers. And as it is, I wouldn't be surprised if half of our current 'answers' are discredited in a few centuries.

I wouldn't consider myself religious, but I always find it humorous how people can be so skeptical of faith, yet so faithful to science when really, they probably have an equal amount of 'holes'.


----------



## katienaha

kelly528 said:


> _Theory._ The Big Bang _Theory_. I don't believe it's been proven. Hey, we could be as far off about the BBT as people centuries ago were about the 'Flat Earth'. Modern Science is only as modern as today, I don't think we'll ever get all the answers. And as it is, I wouldn't be surprised if half of our current 'answers' are discredited in a few centuries.
> 
> I wouldn't consider myself religious, but I always find it humorous how people can be so skeptical of faith, yet so faithful to science when really, they probably have an equal amount of 'holes'.


Bazinga.


----------



## target

pt1190 said:


> ...People that have no respect for the "handicap" parking spot and abuse it


I'll add people who use the spots reserved for new or expecting mothers when they clearly aren't pregnant, and aren't pushing a stroller. Having my wife pregnant with our second I see this all the time.


----------



## katienaha

Lets hope they are the people whose handicap spot was stolen. 
I know I swiped those spots once in a while with my bummed knee... wasnt on crutches anymore (since I could drive my standard) but the knee still hurt lots.. so I had no remorse using the spots.



target said:


> I'll add people who use the spots reserved for new or expecting mothers when they clearly aren't pregnant, and aren't pushing a stroller. Having my wife pregnant with our second I see this all the time.


----------



## TomC

kelly528 said:


> _Theory._ The Big Bang _Theory_. I don't believe it's been proven. Hey, we could be as far off about the BBT as people centuries ago were about the 'Flat Earth'. Modern Science is only as modern as today, I don't think we'll ever get all the answers. And as it is, I wouldn't be surprised if half of our current 'answers' are discredited in a few centuries.
> 
> I wouldn't consider myself religious, but I always find it humorous how people can be so skeptical of faith, yet so faithful to science when really, they probably have an equal amount of 'holes'.


 Theory is what science is all about. You do the best you can with the information you have, all the while being ready to question your assumptions. When new information comes to light, you adjust your theory, hopefully coming closer to the real truth.

As I see it, faith is when you stick faithfully to an idea, never questioning it even when the information may suggest otherwise.


----------



## Mferko

kelly528 said:


> _Theory._ The Big Bang _Theory_. I don't believe it's been proven. Hey, we could be as far off about the BBT as people centuries ago were about the 'Flat Earth'. Modern Science is only as modern as today, I don't think we'll ever get all the answers. And as it is, I wouldn't be surprised if half of our current 'answers' are discredited in a few centuries.
> 
> I wouldn't consider myself religious, but I always find it humorous how people can be so skeptical of faith, yet so faithful to science when really, they probably have an equal amount of 'holes'.


while the big bang is a theory
we do know that hawaii's volcano's were not here 15 trillion years ago, for a fact


----------



## Nicklfire

My beef:

If you let someone pull in front of you cause they are changing lanes, and you make a effort to let them in and they simple dont throw up a hand to say thank you, they just pull right in front of you without having the courtesy to acknowledge .

It`s like being in a long line at McDonald and someone runs up middle of the line and slowly walks in front of you without saying anything lol , @ least if someone did that with saying THANK YOU i might not care as much


----------



## Mferko

Nicklfire said:


> My beef:
> 
> If you let someone pull in front of you cause they are changing lanes, and you make a effort to let them in and they simple dont throw up a hand to say thank you, they just pull right in front of you and do nothing....


+1, i hate that too


----------



## suzzie

my biggest "beef" 

On leash dog areas where people let all their dogs off leash (trails and such)

one specific incident was in the fall, we went up to Golden Ears park, to the end where theres some trails, we took our 2 dogs with us, one of which can be dog aggressive, so he is always on a leash, and we can control him when on leash...we took them there because of all the dogs on leash signs so figured it would be ok... not 5 minutes into the trail, an un-neutered male lab comes bounding up, so we start hollering and making a racket, no owner in sight, luckily no one was hurt...

walk another few minutes, a rotti and a pitt come barreling around the corner...luckily owners were just a few feet behind...and im kicking off their dogs from ours...

this happend 3 more times on that trail...never going there again...we've almost got to the point that if our dog bites someone elses if its on leash and they are not...i just dont care...I really REALLY do not want to harm your dog...but please feel the same way about your dog!!!!

one lady on crescent beach had a pomeranian/papillon cross (very small) our "aggresor" is a cane corso...the little dog comes flying up barking like crazy..luckliy our mutt seemed a little puzzled by the other dog...but we mentioned to lady "isnt this are on leash only?" she said " I choose not to comply with those rules" so my husband psyched her out and went to turn our dog loose (still on leash but not reined in) she freaked pretty quick and picked up her precious...jeese...

just a little peeve of mine..enough ranting...


----------



## taureandragon76

What grinds my gears are

- people who can't eat their food with their mouths closed.
- the sheer lack of respect the general public (especially some of our younger generation) seems to be developing and the lack of common courtesy.
- the commercializtion of alot of things.
- mans greed for more.
- people who judge a book by it's cover
- seeing food being wasted
- closed minded people.

I think that is about it lol


----------



## TCR

kelly528 said:


> _Theory._ The Big Bang _Theory_. I don't believe it's been proven. Hey, we could be as far off about the BBT as people centuries ago were about the 'Flat Earth'. Modern Science is only as modern as today, I don't think we'll ever get all the answers. And as it is, I wouldn't be surprised if half of our current 'answers' are discredited in a few centuries.
> 
> I wouldn't consider myself religious, but I always find it humorous how people can be so skeptical of faith, yet so faithful to science when really, they probably have an equal amount of 'holes'.


a theory means its not proven.. it actually mean an educated guess.. lol


----------



## TomC

TCR said:


> a theory means its not proven.. it actually mean an educated guess.. lol


 It isnt quite that simple. The word theory has several definitions. For instance, one definition is: _an organized system of accepted knowledge that applies in a variety of circumstances to explain a specific set of phenomena_

There is a theory of gravity, but nobody would ever suggest they dont believe in gravity.


----------



## Mferko

oo 2 more of my beef's, 1: when people call evolution a theory (it is a fact) 
and 2: when your on the train or bus trying to get off and everyone else is trying to push their way on before letting people off


----------



## Mferko

kelly528 said:


> WOW I thought I was the only one... actually my roommate noticed it too. She almost got flattened at a walk signal the other day. When I jog, I always stop for cars because they just blow halfway through the intersection before noticing you out of the corner of their eye and mouthing a surprised 'sorry!' before speeding through!
> 
> One of these days I'll hide out near an intersection with a mall mannequin in a jogging suit and just leap out an roll it up some unsuspeting car's windshield... traumatize them for life and maybe they'll gain awareness of the fact that Kerrisdale is not some magically pedestrian-less neighborhood!


my father in law broke his umbrella over a benz that almost hit him here


----------



## TCR

Mferko said:


> oo 2 more of my beef's, 1: when people call evolution a theory (it is a fact)
> and 2: when your on the train or bus trying to get off and everyone else is trying to push their way on before letting people off


Lol I think evolution is a theory. Its Not proven 100% there are areas of error. Now adaptation no one can deny that. But adaptation and evolution are 2 total diff things to me ( evolution is one thing becoming another where adapation is showing the same spruces adapting to there environment )


----------



## katienaha

I also hate seeing food wasted. I refuse to peel vegetables such a carrots for this very reason. I once had to peel 10 lbs of carrots for someone... The amount of perfectly edible food that went to waste made me sad. Maybe because I have had empty cupboards before.


----------



## Mferko

TCR said:


> Lol I think evolution is a theory. Its Not proven 100% there are areas of error. Now adaptation no one can deny that. But adaptation and evolution are 2 total diff things to me ( evolution is one thing becoming another where adapation is showing the same spruces adapting to there environment )


incorrect, evolution IS adaptation over time, given enough time one thing will change into something you might consider something else (or go extinct which tbh is more likely over geological time)
and it is proven 100%, its one of the tenets of biology, the reason why doctors worry about overuse of antibiotics etc etc

you might be confusing it with darwins theory of evolution by natural selection
we know alot more about it now including other methods of selection including selection for traits by humans as in dogs


----------



## 123mars

I really detest dog owners that don't pick up after their dog. They are selfish and lazy. Some even make the excuse that leaving it behind is doing a nature a favor since feces is natural and good for the grass. What a load of crap...Dog feces is full of bacteria and viruses.

I have kids and when kids they walk they amble all over the place, not always on the sidewalk, and forget to walk with eyes on the ground. There have been more incidents than I can count.


----------



## poiuy704

People who don't flush!


----------



## big_bubba_B

i hate when people bring babys to adult movies and they start crying and they ust sit there. and number two when parents let there kids run free and yell and scream in shopping stores. and say there just letting off steam . sorry but i am old school bad kid = spank . oh yes when u go into a bathroom and someone else has been in there and gets it everywhere but in the toilet


----------



## sdfish223

Those who wont wait for people in the elevator to get out before trying to get in, its not going to go anywhere.

Can't figure out why people get so mad and irritated with a simple how are you, when I was in retail you'd think it was the end of the world the way some peole acted and reacted to being asked that question, just us trying to be friendly, not sell anything.

The job market and not being able to find a job.


----------



## effox

Stupid people.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Simple people


----------



## KBS1664

People who walk in groups in a mall or store and take up the entire isle. the store wasn't made just for you!


----------



## cpool

I have said it a million times, I hate it when people exaggerate!


----------



## cpool

Ok but seriously, my beef:
1) Nature muffins, and orginizations like green peace. 
2) Newspapers and news orginizations that treat the conservitive party unfairly because they are a left leaning newspaper.
3) The global warming\climate change scare-mongering. 
4) Newspapers that print the obvious, for example Critics of _________ disagree with _________ (well duh, they are Critics of _________).
5) Bureaucracy


----------



## Aquaman

People who whine and cry over things to whine and cry about ...


One that gets my goat is the people that leave the toilet seat down in my house! seriously man if ya wanna sit down put the seat down ...but put it up when your done.....sheesh !

When hurtling down the freeway you leave a safe distance between you and the car in front...only to have some knucklehead change lanes and take it ...wave at ya like you did it just for them....how ya like my high beams knucklehead .....

Cyclists .....grrrr. if ya wanna share the road with cars then so be it ! But you should realize that the stop signs are meant for YOU as well ....also whipping past the cars on the right when they are stopped at a light ...pull right up so no one can take a right hand turn...inconcideration at its best.

speaking of right hand turns....moron drivers that think its legal to take a right on a red light ....well its NOT unless you come to a complete stop first...Wrap your brain around that!!! its a STOP sign not a YIELD sign.
I am surprised more people aren't killed ....

People that enter the cross walk when the little hand is flashing ...sheesh theres a reason for that ....NO!! its not because they figure you wont have time to cross ( though some older people need that as well ) its to allow some of the vehicles turning Left and right ( after stopping ) . Other wise YOUR in the way of them doing so .

My thanks to TomC ...for this thread ....more to come


----------



## fraggalrock

People with time management issues who chew out cashiers and people who work in retail.I mean is it really worth it being so mean? They have no control over the line up or if they need to change their till tapes.
Also people who drive around smoking with little kids in their car with the windows rolled up only to roll them down to flick their butt out the window.I have nothing against smokers but exposing kids to their addiction is not fair.
People who yap on their cell phones in stores or line up,always a meaningless conversation I mean lady does your friend really need to know you are buying bread?


----------



## waterlilly

Drivers who don't turn on their lights on rainy, foggy days! Common people, just because your car has daytime running lights doesn't mean your taillights are on! I'm not sure if I should be more upset with the drivers for being ignorant or the car sales people and ICBC for not educating the buyer/driver.


----------



## athena

Really hate people who smoke in public areas. Especially where there are 'no smoking' signs. They can at least try to stand downwind.


----------



## target

katienaha said:


> Lets hope they are the people whose handicap spot was stolen.
> I know I swiped those spots once in a while with my bummed knee... wasnt on crutches anymore (since I could drive my standard) but the knee still hurt lots.. so I had no remorse using the spots.


That's fine. Injuries are a different matter. I am referring to people who obviously have nothing wrong with them and are just not wanting to walk the extra 30 ft from a regular spot.


----------



## TomC

fraggalrock said:


> People with time management issues who chew out cashiers and people who work in retail.I mean is it really worth it being so mean? They have no control over the line up or if they need to change their till tapes.


 Yes. It isnt the cashiers fault that there arent enough tills open.

But what about cashiers who cant count? More than once Ive seen them count out change, then ask the customer if thats right.

Another thing I hate is people who leave out apostrophes.


----------



## Grete_J

Grammatical and spelling errors.

The fact that my employer can refuse to pay employees who don't receive the flu vaccination and are off sick due to influenza.

The fact that I've had this freakin' cold for almost a week and still can't walk or see straight!!


----------



## Diztrbd1

pt1190 said:


> ...People that have no respect for the "handicap" parking spot and abuse it


agree with that, one thing that really gets me about handicap parking is that people can get handicap parking permits for being overweight!?! No offense meant for anyone overweight but IMHO thats a lame excuse for getting a handicap parking permit. Surely wouldn't hurt for those people to walk a few extra feet. I have had a crippled foot since I was 11 years old. I have never in my life even thought about getting a handicap permit or disability or anything of the sort. I work harder than most people with 2 good feet and have more reason than most, to get a permit or disability of any kind! To top it off these stupid scooters have gotten out of hand now & the same people are getting them cause they are too friggin lazy to walk. I would kill to have 2 good feet to walk on, Just my 2 cents.

I'm thinking most of us here could make a book out of our "beefs" lol 
good thread!!


----------



## Kanesska

my beef is when people whom you live with move things around on you. I want to snap pic's of my fish tanks... but do you think I can find my battery charger with fully charged batteries???? And its not just the charger, half the time I can't find the toothpaste either!!!!


----------



## TomC

Grete_J said:


> The fact that I've had this freakin' cold for almost a week and still can't walk or see straight!!


 Do you feel anything like this guy?


----------



## TCR

ahahahahahahh CUTE!!



TomC said:


> Do you feel anything like this guy?


----------



## roadrunner

There are few things that tips me right off. 
- people that don't signal when they changing lanes or bus drivers that think we have to slam the brakes just because they put signal on and start pulling into the traffic without checking if there is a car beside them
- stupid people (work with few)
BUT MOST OF ALL
people that deal with everything over the e-mail (especially apology) even if they sit in the same office 5 days a week 8 hours just metres away from you!!! They are "proud" how many people they have on the facebook, but seriously lucking people's skills and have no clue how to talk to people in person (never mind they haven't sit down for a coffee with their so called "best friend" for years!). Then they think that organizing and e-mailing about x-mas party is gonna fix all the people problems at work! Seriously, are those people really that stupid????? I could not even find any definition that describes people like that. Ideas? mostid maybe? mo(ron)st(upid)id(iot)


----------



## Grete_J

TomC said:


> Do you feel anything like this guy?


Not only do I feel like him, but ATM, I probably look like him


----------



## Mferko

Grete_J said:


> Grammatical and spelling errors.
> 
> The fact that my employer can refuse to pay employees who don't receive the flu vaccination and are off sick due to influenza.
> 
> The fact that I've had this freakin' cold for almost a week and still can't walk or see straight!!


brutal, do they at least pay for your vaccination?


----------



## mikebike

What gets me is you PM someone that has something for sale and give your phone number and they keep PMing rather than giving me a phone number of calling me.
I hate PM/instant/text messaging!

I think it is because I can't type or spell properly<G>


----------



## KBS1664

People who chew with their mouth open. I don't want to hear you eat. Drives me insane.


----------



## Grete_J

Mferko said:


> brutal, do they at least pay for your vaccination?


They do since I work in health care, but not directly with the public. Flu shots scare me as I've known far too many people who've had adverse side effects


----------



## KBS1664

Grete_J said:


> They do since I work in health care, but not directly with the public. Flu shots scare me as I've known far too many people who've had adverse side effects


I had a flu shot once. I had the worst fever I've ever had that lasted for about 4 days.


----------



## bonsai dave

I hate people who are inconsiderate of others feelings and have no integrity and will sell their souls for a dollar. and when people can't admit they are in the wrong or have made a mistake. 
But the thing that gets my blood boiling is when you are wanting to by a certain thing for the past year and your told it's not for sale and then you come back one day and your told it was sold.


----------



## Fish Whisper

My Beef is when people Cough repeatedly and not even attempt to use there hands(1)



(1) hand has been change with Elbow as per H1N1/Global Pandemic avoidance protocol


----------



## kelly528

Fish Whisper said:


> My Beef is when people Cough repeatedly and not even attempt to use there hands(1)
> 
> (1) hand has been change with Elbow as per H1N1/Global Pandemic avoidance protocol


LORD YES. And people who eat on the bus... gross! Doesn't anyone consider all the things you touch before getting to your seat? Is it any wonder swine flu became a pandemic?!


----------



## CRS Fan

mikeike said:


> What gets me is you PM someone that has something for sale and give your phone number and they keep PMing rather than giving me a phone number of calling me.
> I hate PM/instant/text messaging!
> 
> I think it is because I can't type or spell properly<G>


Amen, brother....... Are you phonephobic or telephobic? LOL


----------



## RedVulcan

My beef!
I hate men's washroom that has toilet stalls at the entrance and urinal all the way in the back. Makes me think i walked into the wrong washroom!!


----------



## Morainy

I'm guilty of that. I like to PM because I can do it when it's convenient for me, usually early in the morning or sometimes later in the evening. I like to respond immediately to PMs so that I don't forget, and so I do it while I'm at the computer. At the times when it's 'polite' to call, I'm usually on the bus, working, cooking, or doing something with my family.

As well, I'm very shy and often feel awkward on the phone, while I can type quickly even with a gimpy keyboard. So, my apologies in advance to anyone who sends me a phone number in a PM-- There is a 60% chance you'll get a PM back if you contacted me by PM.



mikeike said:


> What gets me is you PM someone that has something for sale and give your phone number and they keep PMing rather than giving me a phone number of calling me.
> I hate PM/instant/text messaging!
> 
> I think it is because I can't type or spell properly<G>


----------



## ninez

Morainy said:


> I'm guilty of that. I like to PM because I can do it when it's convenient for me, usually early in the morning or sometimes later in the evening. I like to respond immediately to PMs so that I don't forget, and so I do it while I'm at the computer. At the times when it's 'polite' to call, I'm usually on the bus, working, cooking, or doing something with my family.
> 
> As well, I'm very shy and often feel awkward on the phone, while I can type quickly even with a gimpy keyboard. So, my apologies in advance to anyone who sends me a phone number in a PM-- There is a 60% chance you'll get a PM back if you contacted me by PM.


+1 
Me too. I like to PM.
But I would call once everything is confirmed.


----------



## hp10BII

Just a lack of consideration...

People that posts to a forum (not just this forum) looking for help/advice and giving little information. You and others post back looking for more details and they OP never responds - don't know whether they've solved their issue, don't care anymore, or didn't bother to read any responses.


----------



## hp10BII

Morainy said:


> As well, I'm very shy and often feel awkward on the phone, while I can type quickly even with a gimpy keyboard. So, my apologies in advance to anyone who sends me a phone number in a PM-- There is a 60% chance you'll get a PM back if you contacted me by PM.


Call me, we'll talk about that.


----------



## josephl

*Retailers who don't care to stand behind their word*

This were fish that were supposed to be shipped to me triple bagged, the fish were only double bagged two bags had little water in them upon arrival and,this is what the fish looked like out of the bags and the seller called me "immature", said that his guarantee was live arrival only and is only willing to replace one fish


----------



## Luke78

Damn...Now that would piss me off as well ! Joseph , were they wilds? or domestic ?


----------



## alym

josephl said:


> This were fish that were supposed to be shipped to me triple bagged, the fish were only double bagged two bags had little water in them upon arrival and,this is what the fish looked like out of the bags and the seller called me "immature", said that his guarantee was live arrival only and is only willing to replace one fish


Report him, publicly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII

josephl said:


> This were fish that were supposed to be shipped to me triple bagged, the fish were only double bagged two bags had little water in them upon arrival and,this is what the fish looked like out of the bags and the seller called me "immature", said that his guarantee was live arrival only and is only willing to replace one fish


Brutal. Real "immature" to expect ethics and responsibility.


----------



## Oliverrem

Fish cruelty


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Don't have time for my list, but one "beef" I have is the recent trend I've noticed in Burnaby (but also across the Lower Mainland) is for almost all the bikers I saw this summer & fall riding around without helmets on. I've even seen them riding around with helmets hanging off their fanny packs but not on their heads.

One of my best friends growing up crashed his bike when his quick release failed. He's probably a much better cyclist than these yahwhos who think that helmet laws are uncool. His helmet saved his life. Cracked down the middle & he still suffered from a concussion & memory loss for a while. Without his helmet (which was over $100 & 3x as heavy back n the 80s as the $20 helmets today), he would be dead or at least brain damaged.

If cyclists want to ride in traffic, at least wear your helmets and pay attention to traffic. Wearing iPods & MP3 players while on a bike in traffic is just asking to become road kill. I road thousands of kms riding out to UBC & around the LM, but I always had my helmet on. Was hit by a hit&run driver once, so I know personally the value of wearing a helmet.

The other major pet peeve I have nowadays is all the idjiots texting while driving, as if they can do that safely. At least on a bike, they won't likely kill someone. Behind the wheel of a moving car & texting is putting everyone else on the road at risk, especially pedestrians. 

Now back to work


----------



## curtisonrad19

My beef lays with people that walk so slow down the isles/hallways and there is no way to get by them! Also people that eat rediculously loud.


----------



## josephl

Luke78 said:


> Damn...Now that would piss me off as well ! Joseph , were they wilds? or domestic ?


Wilds. When I have time I will post the before shipping pictures and the pictures of actual fish received. Definitely a big difference. Thats another beef for another day


----------



## Chappy

Oh, they weren't just wilds. They were pretty special fish. The first picture, the burnt fish, was a Mari Mari heckel. I'd never even heard of one before and that's what it looked like after a shipping disaster. I'll leave the story to Joe to tell as it's his, but it's sad, tragic and what makes it awful is it was so preventable


----------



## KBS1664

That's horrible news about the fish. Clearly the seller has no respect for the life of a fish and is out to make profit.


----------



## katienaha

I'd love to have 2 good feet to walk on too. I suffer chronic pain in my feet, and have had reconstructive surgeries on both to help the problem. I rarely complain to those who don't know or understand to avoid the story. But they are my feet, and I am glad I have them, and I use them as much as I can.



Diztrbd1 said:


> agree with that, one thing that really gets me about handicap parking is that people can get handicap parking permits for being overweight!?! No offense meant for anyone overweight but IMHO thats a lame excuse for getting a handicap parking permit. Surely wouldn't hurt for those people to walk a few extra feet. I have had a crippled foot since I was 11 years old. I have never in my life even thought about getting a handicap permit or disability or anything of the sort. I work harder than most people with 2 good feet and have more reason than most, to get a permit or disability of any kind! To top it off these stupid scooters have gotten out of hand now & the same people are getting them cause they are too friggin lazy to walk. I would kill to have 2 good feet to walk on, Just my 2 cents.
> 
> I'm thinking most of us here could make a book out of our "beefs" lol
> good thread!!


----------



## thharris

what really grinds my gears is people that can't figure out what size their fisk tank is, just recently a 65 gallon turned out to be a 33, I mean really i could figure a gallon or 2 off but twice the size what are these people on!


----------



## katienaha

I have a new one. 

When your workplace "takes you for a ride". Don't make me pull out my collective agreement book! This can be settled in an easier fashion, if only they would listen to the employee. (Or not book so many regulars off for the stats, there is a 20% rule!)


----------



## Emily

I have issues with the whole happy holidays thing. 

I celebrate Christmas. However, if someone came up to me and said 'Happy Hanukkah!', I wouldn't be offended. It may be a different celebration but the good intentions and well wishes are all the same. I wish people could recognize that and just say whatever it is they celebrate without fear of offending someone.

That said, there is a difference between wishing someone well and trying to force your religion on someone - that is also uncool.

Also, people that cycle their tanks with fish (when there is a PERFECTLY good way to do it without) and then proceed to flush the 'boring' fish used to cycle.

People that litter.

People that support or stand for BSL (breed-specific legislation).

People that do zero research, buy fish/animals on the advice of a store employee then complain when they get sick/die or even just continue to house them incorrectly. Some pet store employees really do know their stuff, but for every *1*, there are 10 others who don't know what they are talking about. If you are buying a life, atleast give it the respect to put 10 minutes of google searching to give it the best life you can offer.

Oh andddd.... When people feed their dogs/cats really poor quality food. I mean, would you want your kids eating McDonald grade food every day for every meal? Didn't think so 

Rant = over.


----------



## Morainy

ROTFL

I'll do that. Just let me work up to it...



hp10BII said:


> Call me, we'll talk about that.


----------



## alym

Bad grammar... It kills me!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC

alym said:


> Bad grammar... It kills me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Shouldnt that be poor grammar?


----------



## alym

Not necessarily...it's still phrased as "adjective, noun"

Here are the common ones, borrowed from a different website:

#1: Loose for lose
No: I always loose the product key.

Yes: I always lose the product key.

#2: It's for its (or god forbid, its')
No: Download the HTA, along with it's readme file.

Yes: Download the HTA, along with its readme file.

No: The laptop is overheating and its making that funny noise again.

Yes: The laptop is overheating and it's making that funny noise again.

#3: They're for their for there
No: The managers are in they're weekly planning meeting.

Yes: The managers are in their weekly planning meeting.

No: The techs have to check there cell phones at the door, and their not happy about it.

Yes: The techs have to check their cell phones at the door, and they're not happy about it.

#4: i.e. for e.g.
No: Use an anti-spyware program (i.e., Ad-Aware).

Yes: Use an anti-spyware program (e.g., Ad-Aware).

Note: The term i.e. means "that is"; e.g. means "for example." And a comma follows both of them.

#5: Effect for affect
No: The outage shouldn't effect any users during work hours.

Yes: The outage shouldn't affect any users during work hours.

Yes: The outage shouldn't have any effect on users.

Yes: We will effect several changes during the downtime.

Note: Impact is not a verb. Purists, at least, beg you to use affect instead:

No: The outage shouldn't impact any users during work hours.

Yes: The outage shouldn't affect any users during work hours.

Yes: The outage should have no impact on users during work hours.

#6: You're for your
No: Remember to defrag you're machine on a regular basis.

Yes: Remember to defrag your machine on a regular basis.

No: Your right about the changes.

Yes: You're right about the changes.

#7: Different than for different from
No: This setup is different than the one at the main office.

Yes: This setup is different from the one at the main office.

Yes: This setup is better than the one at the main office.

#8 Lay for lie
No: I got dizzy and had to lay down.

Yes: I got dizzy and had to lie down.

Yes: Just lay those books over there.

#9: Then for than
No: The accounting department had more problems then we did.

Yes: The accounting department had more problems than we did.

Note: Here's a sub-peeve. When a sentence construction begins with If, you don't need a then. Then is implicit, so it's superfluous and wordy:

No: If you can't get Windows to boot, then you'll need to call Ted.

Yes: If you can't get Windows to boot, you'll need to call Ted.

#10: Could of, would of for could have, would have
No: I could of installed that app by mistake.

Yes: I could have installed that app by mistake.

No: I would of sent you a meeting notice, but you were out of town.

Yes: I would have sent you a meeting notice, but you were out of town.


----------



## TomC

alym said:


> Not necessarily...it's still phrased as "adjective, noun"


 I guess your right. If you say so, then I suppose its okay to say bad grammar.


----------



## big_bubba_B

lol to funny


----------



## Diztrbd1

Littering...I have lived many places and this is the worst place I have seen it. Ridiculous on the skytrain & stations considering how many trash cans are around and even on the platforms. There is a nice walkway that goes behind a school from my place straight to the mall with a big trash can at the end of the path. Always trash along it and probably from the people who walk across it daily knowing that trash can is there. I go down every few weeks and clean it up and the older people are always thanking me as they are not the likely suspects. I'm sure atleast 1000 people walk across this path everyday & I have never seen the first person pick up one piece of trash ever. If just 10 out of the approximate 1000 were to pick up just one thing each day that path would stay spotless.

Cell phone use (without a hands free set) while driving....ITS AGAINST THE FRIGGIN LAW! How hard it to understand that ??? geez. I cannot even tell you how many time I have about been plowed down at a cross walk or somewhere by some IDIOT who refuses to obey this law, which was made for that very reason. Personally I think it should be a $1000 fine, maybe people will get the hint.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Don't have time for my list, but one "beef" I have is the recent trend I've noticed in Burnaby (but also across the Lower Mainland) is for almost all the bikers I saw this summer & fall riding around without helmets on. I've even seen them riding around with helmets hanging off their fanny packs but not on their heads.
> 
> If cyclists want to ride in traffic, at least wear your helmets and pay attention to traffic. Wearing iPods & MP3 players while on a bike in traffic is just asking to become road kill. I road thousands of kms riding out to UBC & around the LM, but I always had my helmet on. Was hit by a hit&run driver once, so I know personally the value of wearing a helmet.
> 
> The other major pet peeve I have nowadays is all the idjiots texting while driving, as if they can do that safely. At least on a bike, they won't likely kill someone. Behind the wheel of a moving car & texting is putting everyone else on the road at risk, especially pedestrians.
> 
> Now back to work


Agree with you on both of these, especially the helmets. What really gets me is that is a law and only one time I have ever seen police giving out tickets was on the seawalk in one of the beach areas where is actually a sidewalk, not even on the road. Found that to be kind of stupid. As for the wearing mp3 players and such while cycling....that's actually against the law too.

Another thing is the fact that people move to an English speaking country and barely bother to learn the language. I mean seriously what is one thinking when they do this....If I went to their country, you can guarantee I'm gonna learn some of that language. I deal with so many non English speaking people it's ridiculous. How the hell do they ever get visa's or citizenship without even knowing the language??


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol just thought of another..Crappy LFS's
Walked into a well known one on Fraser today for the first time. First thing that caught my attention was the nasty smell. Next thing was the Fluval Edge with 3 featherfin Catfish ranging from 6"-8". Next thing was the stupid high pricing on everything. Then I made it to the fish, which if the tank wasn't cloudy, it was some oddball color of blue or green. I could swear the green tanks were full of anti-freeze in the tanks. Whats up with that?? Then I made it to a 10 gal tank with like 50 eels in it. Next was the 10 gal with the 12" Asian Arrowana for the low low price of $1750. Pretty sure I will never support that place in the future.


----------



## alym

tomc said:


> i guess your right. If you say so, then i suppose its okay to say bad grammar.


gaaaaa!!!!


----------



## crazy72

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol just thought of another..Crappy LFS's
> Walked into a well known one on Fraser today for the first time. First thing that caught my attention was the nasty smell. Next thing was the Fluval Edge with 3 featherfin Catfish ranging from 6"-8". Next thing was the stupid high pricing on everything. Then I made it to the fish, which if the tank wasn't cloudy, it was some oddball color of blue or green. I could swear the green tanks were full of anti-freeze in the tanks. Whats up with that?? Then I made it to a 10 gal tank with like 50 eels in it. Next was the 10 gal with the 12" Asian Arrowana for the low low price of $1750. Pretty sure I will never support that place in the future.


I know the place . The other thing that strikes me there is how unfriendly (I nearly wrote 'rude') they are. It's a wonder to me that they're still in business.


----------



## Diztrbd1

crazy72 said:


> I know the place . The other thing that strikes me there is how unfriendly (I nearly wrote 'rude') they are. It's a wonder to me that they're still in business.


lol you are so right, worse part for me was, I went by there on my break from working in the mud today and the guy literally watched and followed me thru the whole store like I was gonna steal something. Seems to me if anyone was getting ripped off there it would be the person forking out cash on overpriced supplies and unhealthy fish. As for still in business , I'm shocked too and for the fishes sake, hope they do go out of business


----------



## fish dork

The one about people smoking with kids in the car. That's an offence that can get you fined now too.


----------



## bettagirl

Mferko said:


> my father in law broke his umbrella over a benz that almost hit him here


You GO Dad.....I wear my steel toes everywhere for a reason


----------



## neven

What i hate is worried parents who take their kids in to the clinic or hospital for a cold, a mild fever, mild flu, bumps, falls and cuts. Your kids will be sick, get used to it. Your kids will fall, get used to it. Your kids will bleed now and then, get used to that to. Try to have some common sense as to what a doctor could really accomplish that you can't at home. Learn to seperate the serious issues from the minor, and yes, part of being a parent is being able to tell the difference.

Several times i've sat in an ER waiting excessively, because worried parents bring thier kids in with a slight fever or flu symptoms. Meanwhile i'm trying to comfort my son who actually needs a doctor because his elbow is dislocated (repeat issue) and any movement causes a ton of pain. Do us a favour, go to the drugstore, get a bottle of tylenol fever or flu, then go home, thats what the doctor will say anyways.


----------



## Mferko

cruelty to animals. my wife got into work this morning and 1 of her coworkers was talking to the other about having sharkfin soup as part of their christmas celebration, it blew her mind when the lady said “I think it’s not going to be around so much anymore because they cut the fins of the sharks and then dump them back into the ocean and I guess that’s bad for the environment” 
 how bout bad for the shark? how can people be so cruel and stupid at the same time? how could the lady go ahead and eat in while knowing whats being done to the sharks? /me shakes head


----------



## Mferko

and as for the cell phone while driving thing, have you ever seen someone holding their cellphone in one hand (+ the steering wheel in some cases) and holding the microphone for their "hands free device" in their other hand? i just wanna be like hellloooooo your using 2 hands to operate a hands free device!!!!!


----------



## roadrunner

hehehe no kiddin Mferko. I've seen a person with the phone on the shoulder, coffee in one hand and cigarette in other! I was wondering how that person was driving!
I just wanted to add to my list that stupidity is my no1 beef. F. Zappa said it all!
"Some scientists claim that hydrogen, because it is so plentiful, is the basic building block of the universe. I dispute that. I say there is more stupidity than hydrogen, and that is the basic building block of the universe.
Frank Zappa"


----------



## TomC

roadrunner said:


> F. Zappa said it all!
> "Some scientists claim that hydrogen, because it is so plentiful, is the basic building block of the universe. I dispute that. I say there is more stupidity than hydrogen, and that is the basic building block of the universe.
> Frank Zappa"


 I like that. And anyone who names his kids Moon Unit, Dweezil, Ahmet Emuukha Rodan and Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen must know a lot about stupidity.


----------



## Mferko

TomC said:


> I like that. And anyone who names his kids Moon Unit, Dweezil, Ahmet Emuukha Rodan and Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen must know a lot about stupidity.


lmao, no kidding


----------



## aquaboy71

easy one... bigots


----------



## big_bubba_B

Mferko said:


> cruelty to animals. my wife got into work this morning and 1 of her coworkers was talking to the other about having sharkfin soup as part of their christmas celebration, it blew her mind when the lady said "I think it's not going to be around so much anymore because they cut the fins of the sharks and then dump them back into the ocean and I guess that's bad for the environment"
> how bout bad for the shark? how can people be so cruel and stupid at the same time? how could the lady go ahead and eat in while knowing whats being done to the sharks? /me shakes head


they dont just dump it back into the ocean they use alot more then just the fin . lady was blowing wind at ur wife


----------



## Mferko

big_bubba_B said:


> they dont just dump it back into the ocean they use alot more then just the fin . lady was blowing wind at ur wife


some might, most dont
watch the documentary sharkwaters, apparently we've already killed 90% of them
or this:


----------



## TomC

big_bubba_B said:


> they dont just dump it back into the ocean they use alot more then just the fin . lady was blowing wind at ur wife


 If you can find it, rent a movie called Sharkwater. Or just google the conservation status of sharks.

EDIT: Oops. Just noticed the post above.


----------



## poiuy704

WOW, Just a little disturbing! they could at least kill the poor things first


----------



## kelly528

poiuy704 said:


> WOW, Just a little disturbing! they could at least kill the poor things first


It pretty scary... apparently shark fin is relatively tasteless as well and is of little culinary worth. Yet with China's middle class expanding, more people are eating it as a delicacy just cause they can afford to.


----------



## poiuy704

One more that irritates the hell out of me is people that post things for sale and then don't reply to inquiries about what they have advertised. I have this happen numerous times on Craigslist in the last couple of weeks and it drives me nuts. If you want to sell it answer the emails!! 
People on this site are much better to deal with I don't think I've ever had to wait more than a few hours for a reply.


----------



## TomC

poiuy704 said:


> One more that irritates the hell out of me is people that post things for sale and then don't reply to inquiries about what they have advertised. I have this happen numerous times on Craigslist in the last couple of weeks and it drives me nuts. If you want to sell it answer the emails!!


 Also buyers who dont show up!


----------



## fraggalrock

Yes no show so called buyer 
Not cool at all ,how about at least calling me to say you are not coming? Then at least I can get on with my day? I'm ok if you don't want to buy it but extend me the courtesy of a call.


----------



## Mferko

fraggalrock said:


> Yes no show so called buyer
> Not cool at all ,how about at least calling me to say you are not coming? Then at least I can get on with my day? I'm ok if you don't want to buy it but extend me the courtesy of a call.


+1

seems like internet transactions like this and craiglist make people really flaky

i even had a person call to tell me they were on the way, then not show up...


----------



## cpool

Mferko said:


> +1
> 
> seems like internet transactions like this and craiglist make people really flaky
> 
> i even had a person call to tell me they were on the way, then not show up...


I don't think it makes people flaky, I think they are already that way. Have yo stopped to watch people these day's, people seem to get weirder all the time. It's crazy out there.


----------



## Mferko

cpool said:


> I don't think it makes people flaky, I think they are already that way. Have yo stopped to watch people these day's, people seem to get weirder all the time. It's crazy out there.


idk, i think the anonymity of it contributes to not caring about showing up or giving a courtesy call

mebbe they are alrdy that way tho who knows


----------



## Guest

i have a few ... the 3 million dollar bike lane that goes by my house and the number of bikes riding on the sidewalk !!! i seriously want to put a stick in the spokes of those cyclists ... get on your million dollar bike lane already and off the sideWALK ...

i can not stand people with large dogs that lunge at me and my dog and then the grinning fool owners assure me their dog is friendly ... i can not take much more of those dog owners ... if only tasers were legal in canada ... 

i can not stand people who let their off leash dogs run up on mine ... i usually tell them their dog now as kennel cough as my dog is infected (she is not) ... they usually get ticked ... control your dog and that would not happen ... 

it ticks me off that the building i live in treats renters crappy and owners like gods ... 

dell computers super ticks me off especially when they keep telling me i have "their best computer" but it has sucked since the moment i got it out of the box ... that i paid for a warranty where a technician would come to my house and fix computer within 2 business days and it took them three weeks which meant i did not work for three weeks ... i can't even go on because my bitterness is too much and i am still in the middle of the situation ... my corrupted hard drive has been scanning for weeks at staples to try and recover my data and it drives me it is taking so long ... 

it bugs me my parents are approaching death and still can not find it in themselves to tell me i was adopted ... 

i CAN NOT STAND the 20 something males that moved in three floors above me ... my patio is larger than theirs so when they lean over they use my patio for their spit and sputum and cigarette butts and vomit and beer ... and they party every weekend and loud and late out on this balcony ... but the apartment was bought for two of them by their parents so they are treated like gods ... 

geez, i am getting the feeling i can't stop complaining so i better :O)


----------



## summit

My beef are the people who take the time to pick up their dogs crap in the white little bags, then proceed to chuck the bags in the bushes where they hang like Christmas ornaments for everyone to see for years sticking out like sore thumbs.

I also cannot stand those that take their Christmas trees and chuck them in the bushes because its just "green waste" because before you know it there will be 2, then 3, then 4 christmas trees thrown there and starts becoming the town dump, only to turn into a major fire hazard across the street from me when they dry out in the summer for those who like to chuck their cigarette butts there.

Living accross from a green space is giving me gray hair.


----------



## donjuan_corn

When I was a boy, I would watch out for dog shit. I would sit in the non smoking section at a resteraunt. I would cough on my hands and wipe them on my pants. I would play outside and not worry about being kidnapped. Pregnant women would have a glass of wine, and lots smoked.

My peeve is people who sit behind a law that the government makes and act like that law has always been in place. You will sit there and build a case about a smoker (I don't smoke by the way) that's 2 meteres from the door when they should be 3, when we let illegal immagrants stay in the country and then live off the tax dollars we pay for.

We let someone who kills someone else out of prison within 5-10 with good behaviour, but oh noes a dog shat on some grass. It's an inconveniance to step on shit sure, and I agree it sucks, but where is the focus on laws and refining them.

Sure lets make a law against cell phones, and drinking 3 drinks and driving but let people pay to pass their tests all over B.C. who shouldn't be driving. Lets let someone put on a hands free device so that they can eat their burger, drink their hot coffee and do their make up. Are you serious?? Take your eyes off the road to read a text? Then people should be charged if they are over tired and pulled over.

If your dog is not friendly then put a muzzle on him or her because other dogs want to play with your dog and you get mad because you have to refrain your dog from killing the other one. Maybe you are a bad owner and didn't socialize your dog like you should have. Read a Dog book before you buy your dog and find out the temperment.

Last thing. Not letting your kids go out and get dirty, not letting them roll around in the grass and be a kid, what is wrong with you. My cousins never got dirty were all sheltered and washed and sanatized their whole life and now have more conditions and asthma then anyone I know and it didn't run in the family. We have an immune system and you build it up by making it work growing up and all this spreading germs and getting sick toughens you up. 

I say we all get a flu shot which a shot full of bad shit to boost your immune system and then say i think you should cough in your elbow because you rather inject germs then to receive them the way we have for 1000's of years.. WTF!!

IF YOUR KID IS 100 pounds at age 8, STOP TAKING HIM/HER TO MACDONALDS AND EAT AN APPLE!


----------



## cpool

What's my beef? My mother in law! 

I dare anyone to try to top that.


----------



## roadrunner

cpool, I think we need more details to try to top that


----------



## poiuy704

cpool said:


> What's my beef? My mother in law!
> 
> I dare anyone to try to top that.


Ha! you haven't met the monster in law that lives in my basement


----------



## Mferko

i cant stand when small businesses don't put everything in english as well as their own language
like when you see a delivery truck and all it has is chinese writing on the side, no english? no french? wth?
or you go into a store in richmond and theres no english descriptions of the products?? what the heck?
ps i have no problem with people wanting to retain their mother tongue (we'll be teaching our kids hungarian, at home not in public  ) 

o and getting stuck at the bank for half an hour because everyone in front of you needs a mandarin speaking teller? omg bring a translator it shouldnt be the bank's responsibility, or any business or service for that matter


----------



## katienaha

that is tough mferko. i mean, you wouldnt go to japan or germany or iceland and demand an english speaking person... they have no right to demand that. they need to learn the words for "chequing account, savings account, withdraw, deposit" so they can get their business done and go!


----------



## Wisperian

I feel your pain Mferko.

On a related note, I HATE it when people come up to you ASSUMING you're somehow supposed to know some foreign language.

So there I'll be at work, and some random asian lady just starts speaking jibberish to me and I'm like "Sorry, I don't understand" and she starts yelling and making rude gestures at me.

SMH.

Actually even though I understand mandarin a little bit, I will pretend like I don't just because I get so annoyed with these customers. Yeah I know it's being bad on my part but I get sooo cranky.

ORRRR when people think you don't know their language when you do and they start talking crap and it's like "Um... I know what you're saying. I hope you know that" :|


----------



## Sanka101

My beef is people who dont recycle
I have a friend and her family recycles nothing not even cans! everything goes into a huge garbage can that they fill atleased once a day! It sickens me that so much of it could be reused and not waited and filling up our land fills! Ive even confronted them about it and they just said its something they dont do cause they like to keep up their appearences... And a douzen bags of trash infront of your house doesnt make you look bad?

another one is people who litter
grrr that makes me so mad the same girl in the paragraph above litters constantly and i get sooo mad at her everytime and she always says "oops i didnt mean to sorry", dont say sorry to me its the eviroment thats sufferng and oops? really You just chucked your pizza in someones front yard and threw your slurpy on the group infront of me and its now upp the side of my legg and that was an accident? or she throughs food out onto the road and has hit oncoming cars with it cause she didnt want it! if your going to buy it eat it!! dont waste it on someones windsheeld thats dangerous!

ohh and one last thing, I hate people that try to force you to eat something after you've politely refused or when yu ask whats in it they lie and say something diffrent cause they know you wonte eat it if you knew the truth. I get it from people all the time trying to force me to eat meat or saying its beef when its pork, cause i do eat a bit of meat as im not a vegitarian.. I just lose my appattite or get sick to my stoumache sometimes just from the sheer smell or look of meat. It absolutely churns my stomache, I dont like the taste of texture either but people seem to think if they trick me into eating it ill like it.. but noo, I never do like it. Ive had to run to the garbage and spit it out because someone said there was no meat and their was squid in it or i litterally will gag non stop untill i do. I have no probablem with people eating meat, I love chicken breast but no other part of the chicken and a little beef and im not against people eating it but never force someone else to eat it! My parents tried to force me .. my mom said when i was 5 i told her I was going to be a vegitarian and she said you dont know what that is and apparently i said They dont eat meat and i wont either. its gross! Leason learned parents if your children decide they are vegitarians at the age of 5 they will probably never like meat

just my 2 cents and a little story for yah


----------



## katienaha

vegan leather. 

(if you dont know what it is, its a material made of oil based products that is manufactured to have the look and feel of leather). 

I recently purchased a wallet made of "vegan leather". The wallet material itself doesnt bother me, you cant get away from these products really. It's the fact that it is advertised as "vegan" (which it is) but under the assumption that it is SOOOO much better than real leather. How is an oil product better than real leather? I understand vegans will not use, eat, or have anything to do with product that came from an animal. But, I hope that a vegan will choose instead of this wallet, a wallet made of hemp, cotton, or other such material.


----------



## Mferko

people that wear fur too, grrrrr
i can understand leather since so many cows are slaughtered for food its gotta be used for something, but no need to be killing things for their fur anymore
sickens me that canada allows even cat and dog fur products to be imported


----------



## joker1535

People who don't pay attention to there kids! I was at the bookstore last week with my 16 month old. At the toy section one of the other kids was taking toys away from every kid and even pushed and hit my kid a few times. The (mom) was sitting a few feet away playing with her phone. I looked several times at her to get her attention but to no avail. I even made some loud comments but her phone was more important. Eventually i had to take my boy somewhere else and leave her little rascal with all the toys. Thanks mom!


----------



## big_bubba_B

katienaha said:


> that is tough mferko. i mean, you wouldnt go to japan or germany or iceland and demand an english speaking person... they have no right to demand that. they need to learn the words for "chequing account, savings account, withdraw, deposit" so they can get their business done and go!


im sorry but people who enter canada should be required to have an english class . so many times lines are held up in stores and banks even people driving how they got there license i do not know . stopping in the middle of the road on a busy streat becasuse they dont understand what the sign says . _m not being racist but canada is a primary english speaking country ._


----------



## TomC

big_bubba_B said:


> _m not being racist but canada is a primary english speaking country ._


_

Actually its bilingual. I really dont understand the frustration and anger some people feel at a trivial thing such as encountering a different language. For me it just adds some interest to life._


----------



## Mferko

TomC said:


> Actually its bilingual. I really dont understand the frustration and anger some people feel at a trivial thing such as encountering a different language. For me it just adds some interest to life.


its not hearing the language that frustrates me its the fact some people think they shouldnt need to learn english here because there are enough people that speak their language they can get by without it... if you want to move to canada, learn the language.

I agree with bubba
Everyone living here permanently should learn English, period. That is the language we speak here.
My parents didnt even learn german because when they were growing up here their parents were trying so hard to learn english they stopped speaking german at home.

When i went to Amsterdam on my honeymoon a couple years ago i met up with a friend who lived there, he said when you move to holland you have 2 months to enroll in Dutch classes or they punt you out of the country... good for them.


----------



## katienaha

when i finally have the desire to eat some peanut butter....to find my boyfriend has polished off yet another jar.


----------



## TomC

Mferko said:


> Everyone living here permanently should learn English, period.


 By that logic we should all be speaking one or other native languages. In a free country nobody can tell you what language to speak.

I agree that its a bad idea not to learn the local language, whatever it may be. There are many reasons why people dont. Some get a feeling of security with a familiar language. Others feel inferior or inadequate speaking a tongue they arent fluent in, so withdraw into their ethnic community. Still others dont learn out of pure stubborness. There are many other reasons as well.

The solution is not one of impatience and animosity towards these people, but of understanding and encouragement. You never know, this approach may even improve your own day as well.


----------



## Mferko

Holland is a free country too, more left wing than canada as well, and they dont tell you to speak dutch they tell you to learn it... i don't see the issue


----------



## Guest

it is very easy to tell people to learn another language, but i wonder how many people who say that can actually speak another language, actually learned another language as an adult, it is not that easy ... i grew up in ottawa and when i took first year french at ubc i had to drop out and i took no more language courses (i did get a degree so not an idiot :O) so i never suggest someone to do somehting i myself could not do ...


----------



## big_bubba_B

canada is an english settlement thats how we started i think it is just rediculous how we bend over backwards cause some other culture complains , cant even say merry christmas in schools anymore im sorry but it has been that way for years and if who ever does not like well that is to frickin bad . No one has any guts to stand up and say this is how things were done for years and to bad . turbins and native beads in the hair on the rcmp . omg that just burns my britches you ware the uniform how it has been done for years and years if u dont like it dont join the force . i will not help people who i explain over and over again about something because they are to lazy to learn english . and as someone said we are bilingual sorry for spelling . there is one province in canada that speakes french . the rest is english . all signs are english labels in stores are english . i am open to new cultures but things are getting so rediculous other cultures come here and bring there problems with them so many fights and killings here over stuff from when they were in there old country . im sorry you do that crap here go home and dont come back . and as for being open then why was my neice not aloud to play with her friend becasue she was not of there culture . there again you dont like it go home and dont come back . and as being patient to other people . i have none if they dont try


----------



## Sandy Landau

I like the mix of cultures that are here now. I don't mind it when people don't speak English. I try my best to speak with them anyway and usually it works out. I like to see people wearing turbans, or whatever they want to wear that is meaningful to them. It all makes me feel like I have more options for the way I want to be, too. 

I am trying my best not to have any beefs, so that I can tackle the bigger stuff.


----------



## neven

my only beef with the English thing talked about is i think a minimum proficiency in English OR french should be required for entries to canada. Im not saying Fluency in the language, but minimum speech/writing and reading capabilities, with the exception of their children (they learn easily).

im not against diversity of language, culture or religion, i simply have a belief that someone coming to this nation should make an effort to join society, rather than try to continue on with one that they left. You can still keep true to your language by learning english, you can still keep true to your religion by saying hello so someone not of your creed, you can still keep true to your culture by accepting that there are other cultures around you.

The ESL program should be available for students for 1-2 years after they arrive (or for the first 2 years of school), with maybe a partially subsidized tutoring system beyond that. Kids being in ESL programs from grade 1 to grade 12 is ridiculous and a huge waste of education funds considering many schools are 60-70% enrolled by students with English as a second language. I also believe communications 12 and Math A programs should be scrapped and not used by a means of slacking students, and those with minor "learning disabilities" to graduate.

Now for the real reason i came to this topic

I hate retailers who refuse to accept vendor coupons. A while ago the egg farmers of canada put a Get Cracking coupon ($2 off when you buy 2 dozen eggs) in one of the daily newspapers. Yet Shoppers Drug Mart at sunwood square, refused the coupon and actually said it was because they don't get money back for the coupon. This is despite the coupon stating that they do get reimbursed. A bit ridiculous for a major retailer to be making these accusations against associations such as the egg farmers of canada. I atleast submitted a complaint to both parties about this as i suspect its just a lazy manager who doesn't like extra paper work.


----------



## Mferko

neven said:


> my only beef with the English thing talked about is i think a minimum proficiency in English OR french should be required for entries to canada. Im not saying Fluency in the language, but minimum speech/writing and reading capabilities, with the exception of their children (they learn easily).
> 
> im not against diversity of language, culture or religion, i simply have a belief that someone coming to this nation should make an effort to join society, rather than try to continue on with one that they left. You can still keep true to your language by learning english, you can still keep true to your religion by saying hello so someone not of your creed, you can still keep true to your culture by accepting that there are other cultures around you.


+1 well put its about joining canadian society and not withdrawing
i think an exception could be made for some of the elderly as well

also people coming in on refugee status shouldnt need to already know english but they should have to start taking classes asap (imo)


----------



## joker1535

I just did my citizenship test for canada a few months ago. And believe it or not but there was a simple language test included. Also the book that i had to study was not easy. Lots of history, political info and symbols of canada. To pass this test you need to be able to speak enough English to have a regular conversation.


----------



## neven

that is citizenship, not entry though, and its kind of funny how people who wrote the citizenship exam know more about canadian history than your average canadian


----------



## Rayne

One of my pet peeves is a lot of people don't know (or don't care) where to correctly stop at a stop light. There are usually three lines painted on the road. The first is where vehicles stop, the second is the inner pedestrian walkway boundary and the third is the outer boundary. Why do people not know this? People seem to want to stop on the last line, basically stopping their car directly over top of the pedestrian walkway and forcing any pedestrian into oncoming traffic. I see it at almost every light and it makes me want to roll down my window and throw stuff at them.


----------



## Mferko

Rayne said:


> One of my pet peeves is a lot of people don't know (or don't care) where to correctly stop at a stop light. There are usually three lines painted on the road. The first is where vehicles stop, the second is the inner pedestrian walkway boundary and the third is the outer boundary. Why do people not know this? People seem to want to stop on the last line, basically stopping their car directly over top of the pedestrian walkway and forcing any pedestrian into oncoming traffic. I see it at almost every light and it makes me want to roll down my window and throw stuff at them.


yeah, not knowing how to drive is all too common here


----------



## roadrunner

Mferko said:


> yeah, not knowing how to drive is all too common here


make me wonder how some people got their drivers licence....


----------



## Mferko

roadrunner said:


> make me wonder how some people got their drivers licence....


they bought it


----------



## roadrunner

Oh, I have another one. Two of my coworkers that are dating, were late yesterday and day before yesterday (happens all the time that they are late). We have only 30 mins for lunch, but today they left to go out for lunch at 12:00, came back at 12:45, took them 20 mins to eat lunch and they still checking out video on the net and talking. It's 1:51 now!!! Seriously? people around here don't get fired for things like this around here? We even do time sheets at work, so I wonder how they justify things like this all the time. Bosses don't see that they are not as productive as other people? In europe you are not allowed to date anybody from work, it's against the law!!!


----------



## neven

nowadays people think you get paid for showing up to work, not paid for a job well done. I blame parenting and a poor school system


----------



## silvciv888

my beef is with......complainers


----------



## roadrunner

silviv888 I bet you never complained in your life  usually people who say that, complain the most!


----------



## bonsai dave

I'm getting really sick of fing dump truck drives that can't drive and think they own the road. I'm getting close to losing with these guys. I was almost killed the other day when a dump truck with a dubble load came speeding out of the mergin lane and almost hit me .  I'm not saying all truck drives are bad..


----------



## Nicklfire

my beef is running out of windshield washer fluid on the highway.. with that dirty snow hitting your window.. then drying immediatly.. and having to pull over just to wipe some clean snow on it... (sigh)


----------



## Mferko

silvciv888 said:


> my beef is with......complainers


ah, the irony, complaining about complainers


----------



## Mferko

Nicklfire said:


> my beef is running out of windshield washer fluid on the highway.. with that dirty snow hitting your window.. then drying immediatly.. and having to pull over just to wipe some clean snow on it... (sigh)


agreed that can be brutal in calgary with all the muddy sand on the roads and the chinooks melting everything making the roads all wet
i used to go thru alotta fluid hehe


----------



## silvciv888

Mferko said:


> ah, the irony, complaining about complainers


hi five. the first one to "get it." 
haha


----------



## Mferko

silvciv888 said:


> hi five. the first one to "get it."
> haha


 pretty good post


----------



## summit

well this threads getting too serious, so if no one else is going to say it, I guess I will have to. I hate running out of toilet paper on the can, then whats worse is the embarrassment of having to hollar for more


----------



## neoh

I hate the fact that I can't breathe under water.


----------

